# Mushroom and Swiss fattie



## wvsmokey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well this is my second smoke decided to do a fattie. Made with ground chuck, mushrooms, Swiss cheese, and onions. Just got put on at 1:30 so we'll see how it goes. My first smoke yesterday was a pork loin and it turned out great so I just had to smoke something today. The left over pork loin is going to be homemade pork fried rice for a side this evening. But anyway here's some qview.












photo-1192.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-1791.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-615.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-1348.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-817.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## zahlgren (Mar 17, 2013)

You nailed it! Looks great!


----------



## rdknb (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see it sliced


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh yummmmm!

Show us the sliced pics!  Gotta see more!

I want to try this!

Kat


----------



## wvsmokey (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it came off the smoker at it165 about  2 hours. It's extremely good and the rice from the smoked pork loin was just as great.












photo-810.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-2268.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-1508.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


















photo-670.jpg



__ wvsmokey
__ Mar 17, 2013


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great looking meal there!

Nice fattie.

Good job...got me drooling!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bill


----------



## sarnott (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, looks perfect! I have found there is no limit to what you can do with fatties.


----------



## sarnott (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd like to know the details how you made the pork fried rice and how it came out too. I never thought of using left over smoked pork, what a great idea! I love fried rice (maybe I spent one or two years too long in the Pacific theater (Korea, Philippines, Japan, Vietnam and Thailand). I love fried rice.


----------



## wvsmokey (Mar 17, 2013)

It's actualy really easy and suprise suprise made with minute rice. This was my first time trying it and it turned out awesome here's the recipe I used. The only thing I did different is I added a small can of peas an carrots.
http://www.101cookingfortwo.com/2012/05/10-minute-fried-rice.html?m=1


----------



## mrlederman (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks great! I was wondering though, how many pounds of beef did you use and what temp. did you cook it at? I only ask because I am thinking about doing something similar for dinner tonight. With that being said, I don't want dinner to be at midnight, so a two hour cook I can do.


----------



## bear55 (Mar 21, 2013)

YES!


----------



## wvsmokey (Mar 21, 2013)

MrLederman said:


> Looks great! I was wondering though, how many pounds of beef did you use and what temp. did you cook it at? I only ask because I am thinking about doing something similar for dinner tonight. With that being said, I don't want dinner to be at midnight, so a two hour cook I can do.


Used only one pound of ground chuck. Did the bag trick like in the fattie sticky. I smoked at 220-240, it doesn't take to long so don't fear smoking it for dinner.


----------



## 05sprcrw (Mar 21, 2013)

Looks fantastic I really need to smoke up a fatty and some abt's this weekend I think.


----------



## mrlederman (Mar 21, 2013)

It looked great, so you convinced me of what's for dinner.


----------



## wvsmokey (Mar 21, 2013)

Just a heads up I really thought this was better ate on a bun hamburger style lol.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yum....


----------

